# Några foton



## Freddie (Dec 14, 2004)

Arboreals

Avicularia azuraklaasi sling






Avicularia braunhauseni sling






Avicularia metallica sling






Psalmopeus reduncus sling






Avicularia geroldi, subadult


----------



## versus (Dec 14, 2004)

thumbs up!


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Both thumbs!


----------



## Freddie (Dec 14, 2004)

Terrestials

Grammostola pulchra, juvenile






Brachypelma klaasi, juvenile






Acanthoscurria geniculata, juvenile female






Theraphosa blondi, juvenile female






Aphonopelma crinirufum, sling






Brachypelma boehmei, juvenile female






Theraphosa blondi, juvenile unsexed











Cyclosternum sp. juvenile


----------



## priZZ (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, I have no more thumbs to keep up, but nice collection, and OK pix.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 14, 2004)

My ass-fetish

Brachypelma boehmei






Brachypelma klaasi






Theraphosa blondi (i have never get it in the pic LOL)






Acanthoscurria geniculata







And as its own
Cupiennius salei, sling


----------



## Freddie (Dec 14, 2004)

versus and priZZ: thank you both. 

Pics are not too good but something to share anyway.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 14, 2004)

*Two thumbs up*

...and a few toes aswell! Very good!

/Lelle


----------



## Wh1teshark (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice pictures!
I especially like the one of the Cyclosternum.


----------



## versus (Dec 14, 2004)

nice collection...


----------



## MeteoRa (Dec 14, 2004)

the photos are nicely taken...cool collections  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## manville (Dec 15, 2004)

nice tarantulas and collection you have


----------



## Freddie (Dec 15, 2004)

Thank you all, for the thumbs and toes 

I couldnt find pics of my favorite "asses" but few pics more anyway.
(And more asses when i find those pics or get new "good" ones *grin*)

Pterinochilus murinus, adult female






Pterinochilus sp. (lugardi), adult female











Psalmopeus cambridgei, juvenile/subadult






Some spider






Some other spider


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice pictures!
"Some spider" is a Trochosa spec. and "some other spider" I think is Steatoda bipunctata.

Bernhard


----------



## Sam (Dec 15, 2004)

Nicenicenice photos & arachnids. Hienoja ja sillee ^^


----------



## Vys (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice photos. Especially the one of the P. cambridgei  

And the 'ass-fetish' ones..lol.

And by the way, do you find your Avic slings to grow about as fast as moss?


----------



## Freddie (Dec 16, 2004)

Spaceman_Spiff said:
			
		

> Nice pictures!
> "Some spider" is a Trochosa spec. and "some other spider" I think is Steatoda bipunctata.
> 
> Bernhard


Thank you 
I really have no idea which spiders those are - im not really keen on finnish spiders. Or finnish and finnish, maybe i should say local more likely.



			
				Vys said:
			
		

> Nice photos. Especially the one of the P. cambridgei
> 
> And the 'ass-fetish' ones..lol.
> 
> And by the way, do you find your Avic slings to grow about as fast as moss?


Thank you too.
I have only one pic of cambridgei which i like and it's not here.

Avic slings as fast as moss... i have never think about how fast they grow. Or actually never compared to how fast which one grows. Except those one who doesnt grow though i feed them with steroids *mumbling* Sorry, can't help with that question. Or then i can but i am way too lazy to think


----------



## Freddie (Dec 18, 2004)

Finally i got my third blondi on pic.
I was pretty surprised that it didnt run away when i took its cage for spraying.

Theraphosa blondi, unsexed











Avicularia bicegoi, sling, toes


----------



## Freddie (Dec 22, 2004)

*cute as hell -ass*

My favorite ass:






and the whole animal






Not fat B.klaasi


----------



## Freddie (Apr 9, 2005)

*Genus Psalmopeus - eating*

0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei






0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei






0.0.1 Psalmopoeus reduncus






0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher






and....
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica


----------



## PoseidonSai (Apr 9, 2005)

Fantastic Pics  :clap:  thank you for sharing them :razz:


----------



## Decapod73 (Apr 9, 2005)

lots of awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------

